# Classnotfoundexception Fehler



## Robert Ratz (14. Mrz 2017)

Von gestern auf heute bekomme ich den o.g. Fehler auf allen Java Seiten . Es scheint als könne Java kein class mehr downloaden . Ich habe extra andere Seiten aufgesucht - das class ist ein anderes , aber der Fehler derselbe. Ich habe Java in beiden Versionen neu installiert ( 8-121) - keine Änderung.
Was kann ich tun ?
BS- Win 7 Home premium 64 bit SP1


----------



## Joose (14. Mrz 2017)

Robert Ratz hat gesagt.:


> Von gestern auf heute bekomme ich den o.g. Fehler auf allen Java Seiten


Was meinst du mit "Java Seiten"?
Diese Exception fliegt normalerweise wenn ein Programm eine benötigte Klasse nicht finden kann. (Abhängigkeit fehlt)



Robert Ratz hat gesagt.:


> Es scheint als könne Java kein class mehr downloaden . Ich habe extra andere Seiten aufgesucht - das class ist ein anderes , aber der Fehler derselbe.


Wie oben schon geschrieben ist es unklar was du mit "Seiten" nun genau meinst. Warum sollte Java irgendwelche Klassen downloaden?

Welche Klassen fehlen ihm da so? Handelt es sich dabei um Klassen aus dem JDK oder von Libraries?



Robert Ratz hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe Java in beiden Versionen neu installiert ( 8-121) - keine Änderung.
> Was kann ich tun ?


Verlief die Installation fehlerfrei?


----------



## Robert Ratz (14. Mrz 2017)

Habe das Problem gelöst . Ursache war eine neue Firewall ( Free firewall ) , die ich zu Testzwecken installiert hatte. Nach der Deinstallation konnte Java wieder seine "class"downloaden.


----------



## JStein52 (14. Mrz 2017)

Robert Ratz hat gesagt.:


> Nach der Deinstallation konnte Java wieder seine "class"downloaden.


Was auch immer du damit meinst. Java lädt keine Klassen runter.


----------

